# EC90 SL Brake glazing



## mtb_frk

I have a set of EC90 wheels with a bit of brake pad glazing on the brake track. Whats the best way to remove it?


----------



## alexp247365

I use comet and a scratchy pad (non-metallic) and just rub the brakes back and forth on the scratchy pad while running under a light stream of water. It's a cheap around-the-house solution.


----------



## AvantDale

I use sandpaper. Rub till the build up is gone.


----------



## mtb_frk

What grit sandpaper do you use?


----------



## AvantDale

IIRC is was a 600 grit.


----------



## mtnroadie

I use rubbing alcohol and paper towel every few weeeks, the braking improves greatly with clean pads.

I also notice that the brake track has a glazed/glass like appearance. Does everybody have this?


----------



## Khufu

I realize this is an old thread but I've got the same wheels and I'm using yellow swissstops. Brand new pads completely glazed over in 3 short rides... I mean entirely black and shiny.. and there was not a lot of braking going on. Could this have just been from residue on the rims transferring back to the pad? or do new pads do this? Going to sand them down and clean the rim with rubbing alchohol and hope it doesn't happen this fast every time!

I'm also curious about the brake track being smooth and glassy-looking, is that normal?

*Update:* here are my pads... top are the front, bottom the rear. They were used for about 82km's on EC90 Aero clinchers and the only braking I did was when I was stuck behind a car on a decent down a narrow road(and I didn't even use the rear). And just braking in traffic negotiating the city. Can dirt/grim accelerate the glazing process? This is my first foray at riding on carbon hoops.


----------

